# Mods. for an sr18de motor?



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey guys I'm new here so I hope you all could help me. I'm trying to get as much specs. in the modification of my motor which is an sr18de which I have in my primera so if anyone could guide me in the mods. process I'll greatly appricate it.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Check around the site. Any mods applicable to the SR20DE should be applicable to the SR18DE. Be aware that the optimum exhaust modifications for an SR20DE might flow a little too much for the 18, but everything else should fit.

THe SR18DE makes around 130 hp in stock form. Most parts are interchangeable with the SR20, with the exception of the ignition system, which is a little different. Not much on this site about the 18 per se... hope this helps... BTW, if you swap it for an SR20DE... keep the tranny... it's supposed to be better... if it's manual.


----------



## Ported (Jun 6, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find some information about swapping an SR18DE to an SR20DE?

My SR18DE died a horible death, and I can only find second hand sr20de's to replace it, is it difficult?

I have never changed an engine before!


----------

